# Getting rid of the gut



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

188lb - 28%bf - 32 years old

Starting with a PPL to lose some flab around my belly and titties :thumb:

Going with a low carb, high protein, moderate fat diet.

Equipment is limited as I will solely be working out from home for the time being.

Pull

DB Deadlift 5x5

DB bent over rows 5x5

Assisted/negative chins/pull ups 5x5

DB shrugs 12x3

Push

flat db press 5x5

seated shoulder press 5x5

dips 5x5

DB Flys 5x5

Legs

DB squats 5x5

DB lunges 5x5

DB sldl 5x5

calve raises 12x3

standard gut pic for the ladies .....



starting tonight so wish me luck


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Good luck Dan, I hope you stick with it!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The weights are only a small part of the story towards losing the belly mate,its mainly the diet you are using that will make the difference.

I wish you luck


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sim0x said:


> Good luck Dan, I hope you stick with it!


Cheers mate. I'm determined to sort myself out!



gearchange said:


> The weights are only a small part of the story towards losing the belly mate,its mainly the diet you are using that will make the difference.
> 
> I wish you luck


Thanks mate, I have a good idea about the diet, but sticking to it is the hard part for me.

Feeling good after last night, struggled with the assisted chins, but just trying to concentrate on form with nice slow reps on all exercises.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

been plugging away with this, trying to get back into good habits with my diet but had a few slip ups already, fish, chips and gravy with my little girl last night and a few pints of bitter at the weekend!!!

But other than that doing ok.

Legs tonight!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

its all about diet mate


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Good luck Dan. Oh and where can I get one of those leopard dressing gowns? :whistling:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> its all about diet mate


I know bud, trying bay steps at the moment  sometimes the temptation is just too much, but in a way it keeps me on track for the next few days. I've tried cold turkey with no booze, takeaways, sugary snacks before and it worked for a few weeks before I crashed and gave up altogether. Treating this as more of a marathon than a sprint.



deano said:


> Good luck Dan. Oh and where can I get one of those leopard dressing gowns? :whistling:


Cheers mate!

Its a beauty isn't it! ....... of course its actually the Mrs' but she wears mine most of the time


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

dan23 said:


> I know bud, trying bay steps at the moment  sometimes the temptation is just too much, but in a way it keeps me on track for the next few days. I've tried cold turkey with no booze, takeaways, sugary snacks before and it worked for a few weeks before I crashed and gave up altogether. Treating this as more of a marathon than a sprint.
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> Its a beauty isn't it! ....... of course its actually the Mrs' but she wears mine most of the time


Because you are wearing hers? :thumb:


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Good luck! If it wasn't for Stella Artois I would have a shredded six pack


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Lose weight in the kitchen. Goodluck.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

deano said:


> Because you are wearing hers? :thumb:


you got me! :cool2:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

was a good lad all weekend and weighed in this morning at 184.6, so that's over 3lbs in 2 weeks, which is a nice steady rate, considering the booze and junk I ate last week.

no more leopard print pictures yet though!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

sacked my plan off for the past month or so............

but back focussed again this week. I have decided that I overcomplicate things and find it really hard to stick to, so going to give it a try with no scales and no set macros, I know what I should and shouldn't be eating and gonna 100% cut out the junk and bread.

I have also adjusted my workout plan to a 3x12 instead of a 5x5 as this suits the equipment I have available at the moment.

did legs Tuesday and pull last night and really enjoying it again.

I'm going to give it 100% up until xmas, have a week off for xmas food and drink, then hit it hard again for 1-2 months at home, then I will look into getting back into the gym after the new year rush.

on a sad note, the mrs has thrown the leopard print dressing gown out :-(


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

dan23 said:


> sacked my plan off for the past month or so............
> 
> but back focussed again this week. I have decided that I overcomplicate things and find it really hard to stick to, so going to give it a try with no scales and no set macros, I know what I should and shouldn't be eating and gonna 100% cut out the junk and bread.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear about the old dressing gown mate!

Is it worth posting your diet for some of the experts on here to give a look over bro?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

diet is pretty much as follows:

8am whey shake

9am banana

11:30 chicken breast with steamed veg, dressed with evo oil, light mayo and seasoning.

mid afternoon 3 oat cakes and fruit

tea: last night for instance, lidl meatballs with wholemeal pasta and tomato sauce.

8pm weights

9pm whey shake

not perfect by a long way but I will try to keep things light at work during the day, as I have a desk job, which will give me more room for whatever we have for tea, which is normally healthyish, just need to watch my portion size.

My main aim is to get some weight off before the xmas binge then really crack on in the new year and probably nail the diet more then.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

As said a thousand times before. You cant out train a bad diet. Concentrate on creating some self discipline and an effective diet.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dan23 said:


> diet is pretty much as follows:
> 
> 8am whey shake
> 
> ...


never going to work mate, ditch the oat cakes, fruit and pasta sauce


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> never going to work mate, ditch the oat cakes, fruit and pasta sauce


Whats wrong with fruit like?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

dan23 said:


> diet is pretty much as follows:
> 
> 8am whey shake
> 
> ...


Id say up the protein and fats maybe swap the oat cakes for rice cakes with peanut butter on them or something as a snack?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

dan23 said:


> diet is pretty much as follows:
> 
> 8am whey shake
> 
> ...


What's the Macro breakdown and calorie count for those? Weights etc? Without them its pretty much a nightmare trying to help


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

UkWardy said:


> What's the Macro breakdown and calorie count for those? Weights etc? Without them its pretty much a nightmare trying to help


My guess is hes not having huge portions as like myself when I first ever dieted I was scared to eat lol didnt realise how much food I could actually eat and still be in a deficit


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

@dan23

Wouldn't a low carb , high protein, mod fat put you in a state of Gluconeogenesis?

A High fat, low carb, mod protein would make more sense..


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

no macros, no calorie counting, no weighing food etc etc :whistling:

i know its not the ideal way to go about things but i'm giving it a go.

A quick dabble on my fitness pal says i had roughly

1,860 Calories

163 Carbs

76 Fat

136 Protein

1,471 Sodium

57 Sugar


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> My guess is hes not having huge portions as like myself when I first ever dieted I was scared to eat lol didnt realise how much food I could actually eat and still be in a deficit


True that, see it with yo yo dieters at work all the time. I've been eating a ton lately and in the last 2 weeks ive lost 4 lbs. I am on Test Tren and T3 though


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

dan23 said:


> no macros, no calorie counting, no weighing food etc etc :whistling:
> 
> i know its not the ideal way to go about things but i'm giving it a go.
> 
> ...


Personally mate I'd go less sugar and more protein. Which in turn will knock your carbs down too.

I'd reccomend tracking calories and macros though, how can you change anything if you stall if you dont know what you're eating anyway?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dizzeee said:


> Whats wrong with fruit like?


sugar


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Personally mate I'd go less sugar and more protein. Which in turn will knock your carbs down too.
> 
> *i'll give this a go, i could knock nanas on the head and replace with ?????? and the rest is just from the ss milk in my shakes, but they are vile with water.*
> 
> ...


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> sugar


what would you replace them with pal?

i don't like nuts......

maybe another shake? but is sourcing my protein from shakes 3 times a day a bad thing? budget also plays a part.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

@dan23

Mate, if you really want to lose weight, you need to cut out ALL SUGAR.

switch the protein with fat

High fat, Moderate protein, Low carb.

Go for a Ketogenic approach and you will thank me later..

80% fat 15% protein 5% carbs

on 1800-2000 calories WILL get you what you need in 12 weeks.

It just seems you are looking for a way to "enjoy" the DIET as much as possible. Its discipline that gets you the results


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> sugar


Nout wrong with some fruit in your diet on a cut. If hes having an apple as part of a snack or something then I dont see the problem.

Drop the banana and have scrambled egg or something? Would up the protein lower the carbs and sugar.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Nout wrong with some fruit in your diet on a cut. If hes having an apple as part of a snack or something then I dont see the problem.
> 
> Drop the banana and have scrambled egg or something? Would up the protein lower the carbs and sugar.


cottage cheese on my oatcakes?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Hulksome said:


> @dan23
> 
> Mate, if you really want to lose weight, you need to cut out ALL SUGAR.
> 
> ...


I lost a ton of weight doing this originally - went no carb for 2 weeks (killer  ) and have tried the last 2 and a half years to keep reasonably low carb. Your body will store sugar as fat so as above cut out as much sugar as possible (banana's are one of the worse fruit for this/berries are about the best) - I just cut out bread/pasta/rice etc and try to stick to complex carbs (quinoa instead of rice/sweet potatoes instead of potatoes). I have found that the last few months being a bit slack with cakes I've started to put weight around my middle again so have to get strict myself again. If you feel like desert try (full fat) greek yogurt with protein powder mixed in - I have eaten it every night for the last 2 years. Never eat low fat versions of food as they take out the healthy fats and replace with sugar to get the flavour back. Also full fat butter never ever margarine!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

If you are going to eat your sugars, like bananas etc then time them around your workout.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dizzeee said:


> Nout wrong with some fruit in your diet on a cut. If hes having an apple as part of a snack or something then I dont see the problem.
> 
> Drop the banana and have scrambled egg or something? Would up the protein lower the carbs and sugar.


Bananas not fruit?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Bananas not fruit?


Yup they certainly are, Im telling him to drop the banana but keep the portion of fruit he has with the oatcakes which i also suggested droping since he did say he was going to take the low carb route


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ok, so adapted my diet to

10% carbs

70% fat

20% protein

14 hour fast from 9pm to 11am

managing to stick to below 1755 cals per day.

5 days in and so far so good, not really craving carbs yet and not noticed any decrease in energy.

had my first jog last night, managed 1.4 miles.

aiming to drop the flab then join the gym again after the new year rush.

Whats the deal with diet lemonade? the really cheap supermarket own brand 20p for 2 litres. is this just sweetened fizzy water as a pint is only 2 cals. I'm drinking quite a lot of this but was sort of hoping it would go towards my daily water consumption.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

dan23 said:


> ok, so adapted my diet to
> 
> 10% carbs
> 
> ...


I don't think you, or a few people in this thread understand what dieting is and how it works.

Calories are calories. If you want diet lemonade, drink diet lemonade.

If you want sugar, have sugar - I'm not sure why people in here are telling you that you need to time sugar around your workouts either. I'm not sure why you're going low carb either, but if thats your preference fine - but a calorie deficit is a calorie deficit.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't think you, or a few people in this thread understand what dieting is and how it works.
> 
> Calories are calories. If you want diet lemonade, drink diet lemonade.
> 
> If you want sugar, have sugar - I'm not sure why people in here are telling you that you need to time sugar around your workouts either. I'm not sure why you're going low carb either, but if thats your preference fine - but a calorie deficit is a calorie deficit.


erm.......... that is the reason I am here, to learn how to change my lifestyle and loose weight and be fitter and healthier, everyone has different opinions on what works and what doesn't and most of them contradict each other!!!!

I have found something that is working for me and I will stick to it as long as I can.

Is that you in your avi??? if so I guess you were born like that and never had to seek advice from anyone and got it right first time???


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

good luck pal


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

dan23 said:


> erm.......... that is the reason I am here, to learn how to change my lifestyle and loose weight and be fitter and healthier, everyone has different opinions on what works and what doesn't and most of them contradict each other!!!!
> 
> I have found something that is working for me and I will stick to it as long as I can.
> 
> Is that you in your avi??? if so I guess you were born like that and never had to seek advice from anyone and got it right first time???


herp derp,

my main gripe was with what info people were giving you


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> herp derp,
> 
> my main gripe was with what info people were giving you


I get that mate, but this forum is full of people criticizing others rather then giving sound advice themselves.

ps i'm gonna give your journal a read, looks like you were once in my position so I might pick your brain for advice if I get stuck along the way


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

dan23 said:


> I get that mate, but this forum is full of people criticizing others rather then giving sound advice themselves.
> 
> ps i'm gonna give your journal a read, looks like you were once in my position so I might pick your brain for advice if I get stuck along the way


Yes, I once was very fat, fatter than you as far as I can see lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't think you, or a few people in this thread understand what dieting is and how it works.
> 
> Calories are calories. If you want diet lemonade, drink diet lemonade.
> 
> If you want sugar, have sugar - I'm not sure why people in here are telling you that you need to time sugar around your workouts either. I'm not sure why you're going low carb either, but if thats your preference fine - but a calorie deficit is a calorie deficit.


your over simplifying things again mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your over simplifying things again mate


Nope, you dont know a damn thing lol. Not gonna argue with someone who has little/no knowledge on dieting.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saxondale said:


> your over simplifying things again mate


The thing is though it is relatively simple to get in OK shape.

My diet is horrific compared to most on here but for my age I don't look that bad with hardly any effort.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Nope, you dont know a damn thing lol. Not gonna argue with someone who has little/no knowledge on dieting.


know more than you fella - all we`ve seen you do is get fatter while you`ve been a member

now which of these looks do you think the OP is after?

View attachment 164076
or
View attachment 164077


you know nothing but keep simply saying "calorie deficit" bit ironic coming from a lard bucket


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> The thing is though it is relatively simple to get in OK shape.
> 
> .


yep, couldnt agree more mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> know more than you fella - all we`ve seen you do is get fatter while you`ve been a member
> 
> now which of these looks do you think the OP is after?
> 
> ...


You are an idiot. Old, out of shape, weak and not knowledgable on this subject. I am in better shape than Lyle McDonald but hes a diet nutrition genius, now stfu pls.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

love any diet threads now for the holy religious level belief that now get argued every time. yay narrow minds


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dan23 said:


> ok, so adapted my diet to
> 
> 10% carbs
> 
> ...


Use fizzy water and add a squeeze of lemon. Add to total water intake , job done.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You are an idiot. Old, out of shape, weak and not knowledgable on this subject. I am in better shape than Lyle McDonald but hes a diet nutrition genius, now stfu pls.


lol lot of people find low carb easier whether its better or not. And Emile Heskey is better at football than Alex Feruson or Jose Mourhino ever were, won't hold my breath for united or chelsea picking him as next manager though


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

dan23 said:


> diet is pretty much as follows:
> 
> 8am whey shake
> 
> ...


This will not get you ripped, but you will lose weight on it.

I would reduce the carbs and dropthe fruits.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

saxondale said:


> sugar


And fructose never goes into the muscle, it is pretty useless for training and cutting diets.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Hulksome said:


> @dan23
> 
> Mate, if you really want to lose weight, you need to cut out ALL SUGAR.
> 
> ...


Do not do this diet.

It is ****.

ALways make sure you have your proteins, then fill up the rest with whatever, can be fat or carbs or both, just be sure to eat little of the latter.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jackedjackass said:


> Do not do this diet.
> 
> It is ****.
> 
> ALways make sure you have your proteins, then fill up the rest with whatever, can be fat or carbs or both, just be sure to eat little of the latter.


explain why its ****?


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't think you, or a few people in this thread understand what dieting is and how it works.
> 
> Calories are calories. If you want diet lemonade, drink diet lemonade.
> 
> If you want sugar, have sugar - I'm not sure why people in here are telling you that you need to time sugar around your workouts either. I'm not sure why you're going low carb either, but if thats your preference fine - but a calorie deficit is a calorie deficit.


Would you agree or disagree that the body will not use body fat as energy source as long the glycogen stores are full?

Comparing to a depleted state.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> explain why its ****?


300 protein calories.

This is simply not enough.

Ketosis is overrated, it is good to run low carbs, but more protein and less fat.

Ketosis is not essential for fatloss, if you eat too many calories on ketosis you get fat too.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jackedjackass said:


> 300 protein calories.
> 
> This is simply not enough.
> 
> ...


ok ignore the 75g protein, thats retarded unless your on a tonne of gear,

if you eat too mnay kcal in general your gain fat. im after a reason keto si bad, because everyone always just says like you did, its not essential, or its too hard to maintain which are opinions, not a dig i just finally want a answer as to why ppl thing its **** based on anything other than missing bread


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> ok ignore the 75g protein, thats retarded unless your on a tonne of gear,
> 
> if you eat too mnay kcal in general your gain fat. im after a reason keto si bad, because everyone always just says like you did, its not essential, or its too hard to maintain which are opinions, not a dig i just finally want a answer as to why ppl thing its **** based on anything other than missing bread


Keto is effective, i agree.

I know for 100% that carbs never ever help fat loss.

They delay fat loss results.

But too much fat just to remain in keto will delay results too.

All i am saying is, for the last fat to go, you will have to eat less fat and thus get closer to glucogenesis.

Too hard to maintain should not be a factor, dieting sucks anyway. :beer:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Keto is effective, i agree.
> 
> I know for 100% that carbs never ever help fat loss.
> 
> ...


You don't understand anything. Nothing delays fat loss if you're in a calorie deficit - do you even understand basic thermodynamics?

If you're in a deficit, you lose bodyfat, there is nothing else to it. There is nothing wrong with having sugar while in a deficit either, whats wrong with you people?


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't understand anything. Nothing delays fat loss if you're in a calorie deficit - do you even understand basic thermodynamics?
> 
> If you're in a deficit, you lose bodyfat, there is nothing else to it. There is nothing wrong with having sugar while in a deficit either, whats wrong with you people?


Ok try a low calorie oreo diet and let me know how that goes


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Ok try a low calorie oreo diet and let me know how that goes


OK now find the part where I said macronutrient breakdown doesn't matter.

I state that in almost every thread about this, but ultimately a calorie deficit = lower bodyfat.

Protein - retain muscle

Fat intake as long as you get minimal amount for health and hormone regulation

rest carbs.

Sugar is fine, fructose is fine (100g) - nothing wrong wiith either of these things in a deficit.

Bodyrecomposition

AlanAragon.com - Fitness Based on Science & Experience

i could link you to a million videos, websites but you probably won't want to learn anyway.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dan23 said:


> ok, so adapted my diet to
> 
> 10% carbs
> 
> ...


ERRR shall we get back to @dan23 post and stop trying to score points?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly! I can't leave you guys alone in my thread for one night!!! 

But this is typical of this forums advice, full of contradictions!!!

Now what????........


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As above ^^^


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

dan23 said:


> Well that escalated quickly! I can't leave you guys alone in my thread for one night!!!
> 
> But this is typical of this forums advice, full of contradictions!!!
> 
> Now what????........


Use the websites i provided, who happen to be two of the highest regarded nutrition experts and scientific based research people in the fitness industry, and come to your own conclusions


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't understand anything. Nothing delays fat loss if you're in a calorie deficit - do you even understand basic thermodynamics?
> 
> If you're in a deficit, you lose bodyfat, there is nothing else to it. There is nothing wrong with having sugar while in a deficit either, whats wrong with you people?







come back when your lean and muscular (sp) mate.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> come back when your lean and muscular (sp) mate.


Your replies are pathetic. What I look like doesn't change science, nor does it change thermodynamics. You're a loser, lol.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I'm managing fine at the moment, so I'm going to carry on as I am. Cutting out carbs is helping me hit my daily cal target no problem. I'll give it a few more weeks to be sure and if it's not working I will switch the protein and fats around.

Cheers for the links dude I'll check them out when I get a min.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dan23 said:


> Well I'm managing fine at the moment, so I'm going to carry on as I am. Cutting out carbs is helping me hit my daily cal target no problem. I'll give it a few more weeks to be sure and if it's not working I will switch the protein and fats around.
> 
> Cheers for the links dude I'll check them out when I get a min.


Good for you, If it is working for you buddy keep it up.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Your replies are pathetic. What I look like doesn't change science, nor does it change thermodynamics. You're a loser, lol.


yep, loosing lbs weekly meanwhile your blowing up like a ballon - thermodynamics is theory mate, the body adapts, simply advising all and sundry to eat less is p1ss poor advice never mind on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> yep, loosing lbs weekly meanwhile your blowing up like a ballon - thermodynamics is theory mate, the body adapts, simply advising all and sundry to eat less is p1ss poor advice never mind on a bodybuilding forum.


You are very thick. You don't even science. I can't reply to someone as stupid as you, it's a waste of my time.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@TommyBananas and @saxondale why don't you just fcuk off and have your tiffs elsewhere. Rather than everybody elses thread?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> @TommyBananas and @saxondale why don't you just fcuk off and have your tiffs elsewhere. Rather than everybody elses thread?


Well he has a habit of replying to me in every single thread, or mentioning me somewhere - he is an old man who stalks me and a few others on a forum, not my fault matey.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> @TommyBananas and @saxondale why don't you just fcuk off and have your tiffs elsewhere. Rather than everybody elses thread?


why dont you?

fact - advising the OP to eat less is p`ss poor advice.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Well he has a habit of replying to me in every single thread, or mentioning me somewhere - he is an old man who stalks me and a few others on a forum, not my fault matey.


its a forum mate, people post, thats how they work, if you want your own forum start one in your mums front room along side your gym


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You are very thick. You don't even science. I can't reply to someone as stupid as you, it's a waste of my time.


yet you still did - hmm?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> why dont you?
> 
> fact - advising the OP to eat less is p`ss poor advice.


Really care to quote? Don't bother please it's the ops thread not yours.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> why dont you?
> 
> fact - advising the OP to eat less is p`ss poor advice.


Do you know what a fact is?

"Thermodynamics is a branch of physics concerned with heat and temperature and their relation to energy and work. It defines macroscopic variables, such as internal energy, entropy, and pressure, that partly describe a body of matter or radiation."

Eat less calories than your body needs to maintain weight, while ensuring a minimum protein requirement - minimizing muscle loss.

Eat less calories than your body needs to maintain weight, while ensuring a minimum fat requirement - to keep health and hormone regulation in check.

Where can the rest go? Oh right, carbs.

Keto? No need.

Some other silly idea that 'Saxondale' has in his head? No need.

Thermodynamics is not up for debate, neither is the scientific fact of TDEE and BMR.

You know absolutely nothing about dieting, you've shown that over several weeks of nonsense with your silly dumb replies.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You are very thick. You don't even science. I can't reply to someone as stupid as you, it's a waste of my time.


yet you reply.

any one who trains people or them selves should asses the good and bad of each diet and not advise on only one way and go from opinion of whats better. saying one way is better while dismissing others as pointless weakens an argument, not every one is thick and just needs to have 3 numbers shouted at them and told eat anything to suit, solid advise stands out with out needing to point out the flaws of other ideas.

say a peice on your approach with out coming across as preachy, much easier to listen too with out getting the feelng of been patronised


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> yet you reply.
> 
> any one who trains people or them selves should asses the good and bad of each diet and not advise on only one way and go from opinion of whats better. saying one way is better while dismissing others as pointless weakens an argument, not every one is thick and just needs to have 3 numbers shouted at them and told eat anything to suit, solid advise stands out with out needing to point out the flaws of other ideas.
> 
> say a peice on your approach with out coming across as preachy, much easier to listen too with out getting the feelng of been patronised


I reply because I'm sick of people telling others things that are untrue and retarded.

"If you eat sugars make sure its around your workout"

"Low carb diets provide better fat loss"

Sugars can be eaten whenever he wants, if he is in a deficit - he will lose lbs.

Low carb diets are shown to produce the same results as any other carb rich diet.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> why dont you?
> 
> fact - advising the OP to eat less is p`ss poor advice.


Would you care to share the post that I advised the op to eat less?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Would you care to share to post that I advised the op to eat less?


He was talking to me I think, but I didn't say "eat less" - He just needs to eat in a deficit - which for some reason saxondale thinks is impossible or something, lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh and to anyone who seems to dispute the idea of calories in vs calories out (with the minimum macro requirements)

The Energy Balance Equation | BodyRecomposition

Now saxondale, do one you dumbass.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I reply because I'm sick of people telling others things that are untrue and retarded.
> 
> "If you eat sugars make sure its around your workout"
> 
> ...


the things is alot of things said are true, just not to the degree off effects that would show in any dramatic way on most, yet to some every little helps be in physical or mentally. some things said are untrue, but again, beyond the body the mind plays a big role to a begginer and motivation to learn self control, altering macro timing may have next to no effect in the fat loss world, but if a person learn routine from it it can help in other ways. if something makes no difference, it is not bad or good, let the person make their own mind up and not be spoon fed, no one learned perfection by having things done for them, but alot fo people learned by been told to go read and make sure they are right. really you would give good advise if it was put across in a calm way.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> the things is alot of things said are true, just not to the degree off effects that would show in any dramatic way on most, yet to some every little helps be in physical or mentally. some things said are untrue, but again, beyond the body the mind plays a big role to a begginer and motivation to learn self control, altering macro timing may have next to no effect in the fat loss world, but if a person learn routine from it it can help in other ways. if something makes no difference, it is not bad or good, let the person make their own mind up and not be spoon fed, no one learned perfection by having things done for them, but alot fo people learned by been told to go read and make sure they are right. really you would give good advise if it was put across in a calm way.


I give calm advice to plenty of people, but then I have to defend factual evidence; because of people like saxondale who think evidence, facts and science are wrong, lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Would you care to share the post that I advised the op to eat less?


 @saxondale Waiting for a credible reply?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I give calm advice to plenty of people, but then I have to defend factual evidence; because of people like saxondale who think evidence, facts and science are wrong, lol.


when you joined you came across horribly, that isnt going to go away on a forum, but to a new guy who knows **** all of arguments it shouldnt make a diff if its well said even with no back up


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Oh and to anyone who seems to dispute the idea of calories in vs calories out (with the minimum macro requirements)
> 
> The Energy Balance Equation | BodyRecomposition
> 
> Now saxondale, do one you dumbass.


is this a diet forum or a bodybuilding one? which of the two pictures I posted do you think the OP wants to look like?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> when you joined you came across horribly, that isnt going to go away on a forum, but to a new guy who knows **** all of arguments it shouldnt make a diff if its well said even with no back up


Oh well, my point has been made and I won't reply any further than this. At least I've posted things that are backed by lots and lots of evidence (this isn't aimed at you) - said what I needed to say


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> @saxondale Waiting for a credible reply?


did I say you did? that the problem when you try and white knight tommybananas mate - you dont know where you are


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> He was talking to me I think, but I didn't say "eat less" - He just needs to eat in a deficit - which for some reason saxondale thinks is impossible or something, lol.


your actually saying to the OP - go eat 1000 cals a day and you can win Mr Olympia - your p`ssed mate,


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sim0x said:


> Good luck Dan, I hope you stick with it!


Seriously guys. @dan23 asks for help and people get into a slanging match. Lets help the guy.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your actually saying to the OP - go eat 1000 cals a day and you can win Mr Olympia - your p`ssed mate,


yep, thats what I said, definitely.

Keep making weird little things up in your old decaying brain, lol, fvckin' clueless idiot.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> did I say you did? that the problem when you try and white knight tommybananas mate - you dont know where you are


No you didn't. I asked for a credible reply from you?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

dan23 said:


> ok, so adapted my diet to
> 
> 10% carbs
> 
> ...


Avoid all carbonated drinks, anything carbonated raises the acidic level in your body, for every 8oz glass of a carbonated drink takes 32 glasses of natural un carbonated water to neutralise it.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> your actually saying to the OP - go eat 1000 cals a day and you can win Mr Olympia - your p`ssed mate,


in this case you are just looking for something where there is none from a grudge. peices have been said, the op has anything to choose from, and has infact chosen his route of low carb or keto for now and has the base frame to be able to ask about anything he needs to.

as i said to your best mate, agression and an ad hom arguement only weakens what your trying to say


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> OK now find the part where I said macronutrient breakdown doesn't matter.
> 
> I state that in almost every thread about this, but ultimately a calorie deficit = lower bodyfat.
> 
> ...


My link i need is just what i see in the mirror.

Now macros suddenly matter.

If you say they do not, then a pure oreo diet or oreos and protein shakes should get you shredded, right?

cannot have it both ways.

Why do competitors cut out fruit and sugars when cutting, any idea?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Avoid all carbonated drinks, anything carbonated raises the acidic level in your body, for every 8oz glass of a carbonated drink takes 32 glasses of natural un carbonated water to neutralise it.


 @Boshlop

LIKE THIS CRAP? LOL WTF


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> My link i need is just what i see in the mirror.
> 
> Now macros suddenly matter.
> 
> ...


I said macro's do matter, just like 99% of every post I make about flexible dieting, macros matter, wtf are you talking about?

You kept saying weird things about fruit and sugar.

And competitors do NOT cut out fruit and sugars, plenty of the old school bb'ers followed Flexible Dieting, Mike Mentzer even ate ice cream everyday, all the way until his comps.

Jay Cutler, too - said it in a recent video interview, while winning Mr. O










I'm afraid facts and science > your mirror.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> @Boshlop
> 
> LIKE THIS CRAP? LOL WTF


even if it is odd advise fizzy when cutting is sumint i dont advise for different reaons, you can bloat, feel full then get the urge to binge when it settles from not eating when real food was their for you


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> even if it is odd advise fizzy when cutting is sumint i dont advise for different reaons, you can bloat, feel full then get the urge to binge when it settles from not eating when real food was their for you


Christ


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @Boshlop
> 
> LIKE THIS CRAP? LOL WTF


Are you the oracle?? Mmmm I think not, you seem to jump on everything anyone says, I actually thought at one point you were quite knowledgable and maybe you are but not on everything obviously!!

Why we avoid carbonated beverages (how acid/alkaline balance works) | Lean And Healthy To 100


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Are you the oracle?? Mmmm I think not, you seem to jump on everything anyone says, I actually thought at one point you were quite knowledgable and maybe you are but not on everything obviously!!
> 
> Why we avoid carbonated beverages (how acid/alkaline balance works) | Lean And Healthy To 100


"leanandhealthyto100.com"

peace


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So is no-one going to help @dan23 ? Or have we forgot his original post?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> "leanandhealthyto100.com"
> 
> peace


LOL there are hundreds literally of studies supporting my earlier comment, another for your perusal

Sodas


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> LOL there are hundreds literally of studies supporting my earlier comment, another for your perusal
> 
> Sodas


Did you happen to find all of this from Ben "I'm an idiot" Pakulski?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So is no-one going to help @dan23 ? Or have we forgot his original post?


Andy he asked about drinking lemonade so I answered with some advice on carbonated drinks, only for Mr Bananas to attack :gun_bandana:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Did you happen to find all of this from Ben "I'm an idiot" Pakulski?


So are you saying my comments are incorrect then? Are you actually trying to tell me that carbonated drinks do not lower your PH levels?? Or have you turned into some kind of troll?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nuts60 said:


> Andy he asked about drinking lemonade so I answered with some advice on carbonated drinks, only for Mr Bananas to attack :gun_bandana:


Thanks @Nuts60 .


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Andy he asked about drinking lemonade so I answered with some advice on carbonated drinks, only for Mr Bananas to attack :gun_bandana:


 Alan Aragon: Ben P apparently has not Pubmedded this one out. He appears to be regurgitating the typical tinfoil hat guru garbage. Pshhhh. Acid/alkaline - my ass.

Does a high dietary acid content cause bone loss, and can bone loss... - PubMed - NCBI

Milk and acid-base balance: proposed hypothesis versus scientific e... - PubMed - NCBI

Causal assessment of dietary acid load and bone disease: a systemat... - PubMed - NCBI

Meta-analysis of the quantity of calcium excretion associated with ... - PubMed - NCBI

Meta-analysis of the effect of the acid-ash hypothesis of osteoporo... - PubMed - NCBI

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19754972

From Mr.Aragon himself.

Take your cherry picked "think we're guru" non-sense websites away.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you people taken a look at the original post recently. I very much doubt you have?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you people taken a look at the original post recently. I very much doubt you have?


He has all the help he needs, I gave him everything. Incase he needs it again:

1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.

1g of protein per lb, 0.33-0.45g fat per lb, rest into carbs is a good starting place.

2. Count your calories/macronutrients at Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com - weigh your foods, account for everything including cooking oils, beverages etc.

3. Follow a weight training program (Yes! Women too, this does not make you look bulky, this is a silly misconception/myth). StrongLifts 5x5, ICF 5x5, Starting Strength - but for females obviously the progression will be slower in terms of strength so progress 50% slower each time. Example: If it says add 5lbs - add 2.5 instead.

4. Don't think you have to train 4-6x a week. 3 is plenty and gives you plenty of time to enjoy lifes pleasures and not burn yourself out fast. Cardio is OPTIONAL and not something you need to do, however for health benefits I'd recommend a little cardio 2-3x a week at a low/moderate intensity for 30-60 minutes.

5. Realise you don't need to give up your favourite foods, this is one that kills people fast - they think they need to eat "clean" and give up all their favourite foods. Obviously, a wholefood nutritious diet is what we want, but you can definitely still fit some of your favourite foods in each day without a problem. Ensure you get plenty of vegetables and a little fruit.

6. Weigh yourself but don't fret over it. Fitbit Official Site for Activity Trackers & More and TrendWeight is two places you can track your weight (daily). You enter it in fitbit and it displays on a graph at trendweight and shows you what weight loss/gain you are having - this gives you peace of mind. If you don't want to weigh daily - just weigh once every 1-2 weeks on the same day in the mornings after using the bathroom and hopefully within a few weeks you'll notice a downward trend.

7. The mirror is your friend, absolutely. This and measurements can be a great way (often better than the scale) to gauge progress. I advise you do all these steps.

8. Remember its a marathon, not a sprint, enjoy the journey.

9. If you are struggling with this stuff, hire a coach - there are many affordable, great coaches that I know personally and I feel I do a good job myself too. It's always an option.

Pasted from my FB. All the info you'd ever need.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> He has all the help he needs, I gave him everything. Incase he needs it again:
> 
> 1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.
> 
> ...


Your post comes across as rather "egotistic" to be honest. There are more ways to skin a cat and get the desired results.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Alan Aragon: Ben P apparently has not Pubmedded this one out. He appears to be regurgitating the typical tinfoil hat guru garbage. Pshhhh. Acid/alkaline - my ass.
> 
> Does a high dietary acid content cause bone loss, and can bone loss... - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...


Considering this post is about Dan wanting to lose some fat, my comment was in relation to the post, please show me where I mentioned food, dairy, bone structure or anything else in your links. I have checked each one of your links and cannot see where it states your body does not need to be in an optimum PH balance in order for optimum function and thus optimum fat loss. Carbonated diet mat not have any effect on osteoporosis but it has a major effect in your bodies ability to reduce fat. If I have missed this please be so kind as to point it out........cvnt! :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Your post comes across as rather "egotistic" to be honest. There are more ways to skin a cat and get the desired results.


Yep there is - but they are also pointless, why removee a macronutrient when you don't have to?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Yep there is - but they are also pointless, why removee a macronutrient when you don't have to?


Tell me where I removed a macro please @tommybanans?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Tell me where I removed a macro please @tommybanans?


Are you insane? Other people said that, not you.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Considering this post is about Dan wanting to lose some fat, my comment was in relation to the post, please show me where I mentioned food, dairy, bone structure or anything else in your links. I have checked each one of your links and cannot see where it states your body does not need to be in an optimum PH balance in order for optimum function and thus optimum fat loss. Carbonated diet mat not have any effect on osteoporosis but it has a major effect in your bodies ability to reduce fat. If I have missed this please be so kind as to point it out........cvnt! :lol:


The studys are on body acidity they are show theres not an issue.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Are you insane? Other people said that, not you.


TBH I am fed up with all this point scoring. You guys carry on LOL.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Considering this post is about Dan wanting to lose some fat, my comment was in relation to the post, please show me where I mentioned food, dairy, bone structure or anything else in your links. I have checked each one of your links and cannot see where it states your body does not need to be in an optimum PH balance in order for optimum function and thus optimum fat loss. Carbonated diet mat not have any effect on osteoporosis but it has a major effect in your bodies ability to reduce fat. If I have missed this please be so kind as to point it out........cvnt! :lol:


"Carbonated diet mat not have any effect on osteoporosis but it has a major effect in your bodies ability to reduce fat."

Show me that evidence too please, the articles you linked stated bone loss, and it's not true.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> "Carbonated diet mat not have any effect on osteoporosis but it has a major effect in your bodies ability to reduce fat."
> 
> Show me that evidence too please, the articles you linked stated bone loss, and it's not true.


Sure

Acidic vs Alkaline Foods


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Sure
> 
> Acidic vs Alkaline Foods


Where is the study/evidence? lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Whilst I agree with a lot TommyBananas says he seems to have spent too much time in the Jason Blaha school of douche.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Whilst I agree with a lot TommyBananas says he seems to have spent too much time in the Jason Blaha school of douche.


xD


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> "Carbonated diet mat not have any effect on osteoporosis but it has a major effect in your bodies ability to reduce fat."
> 
> Show me that evidence too please, the articles you linked stated bone loss, and it's not true.


So what are the medical reports on " carbonated diet verus the bodies ability to cope with fat" ?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So what are the medical reports on " carbonated diet verus the bodies ability to cope with fat" ?


Read the studies that were posted, nothing like that is found - lots of people drink carbonated drinks while on diets because a) caffeine with calorie free drinks (caffeine being an appetite suppressant)

I can't even be bothered with this anymore, people are dumb.


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

i only have a basic understanding if blood ph goes up calcium is used from your bones , fruit and veg aid alkazation also so with sufficient calcium veg and d3 and protein its a non issue you might want to also know that protein is acidic yet linked to fat loss is acidic ph also. if your blood moved a point you'd probable die there and then.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Read the studies that were posted, nothing like that is found - lots of people drink carbonated drinks while on diets because a) caffeine with calorie free drinks (caffeine being an appetite suppressant)
> 
> I can't even be bothered with this anymore, people are dumb.


Would you care to post up the studies please. I may find them interesting indeed. Oh well if you can't be bothered I will find others interested in the experiment.


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

Answer me this when your PH drops (which it cant do by any meaningful amount) where does the substrate energy come from ? Do we turn into battery's supplying free energy on a basic level its makes little sense.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Where is the study/evidence? lol


Sorry for the delay I had to go and do something more interesting and take a sh1t 

Research - Alkaline Fat Loss


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry I see 0 fat loss data in your link? and tommy posted more compelling evidence


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Would you care to post up the studies please. I may find them interesting indeed. Oh well if you can't be bothered I will find others interested in the experiment.


AND?


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

I see one on back pain and one in mice vs meta analysis and evidence in humans and more papers


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

wrusst said:


> Sorry I see 0 fat loss data in your link? and tommy posted more compelling evidence


You need to follow the links within the link


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

Novel idea but how about directly posting the actual study vs a bias web site of author opinion


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

i cringe when i see people happily guzzling coke, fanta, whatever-type fizzy drinks as co2 is produced by our bodies as a waste product - hence we breathe it out. i've always been led to believe that our bodies would be better off without us putting the stuff back in!


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

To much net for me today but I'll leave you with this diet soda has never stopped any of my clients placing high in shows.

Allot find the Co2 expands the stomach helping athletes stay full.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

wrusst said:


> To much net for me today but I'll leave you with this diet soda has never stopped any of my clients placing high in shows.
> 
> Allot find the Co2 expands the stomach helping athletes stay full.


What shows have they placed in? And what places? CO2 expanding their stomaches "really"?


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

1st & 3rd OCB , 3rd DFAC , i have 1 overall in pl and class win in last 6 months i believe. Sorry no IFBB I know you boys like that stuff.


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

sure you never burped after drinking pop


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Seriously guys. @dan23 asks for help and people get into a slanging match. Lets help the guy.


How is this slanging? I was being genuine lol


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

wrusst said:


> To much net for me today but I'll leave you with this diet soda has never stopped any of my clients placing high in shows.
> 
> Allot find the Co2 expands the stomach helping athletes stay full.


Powerlifting? :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

wrusst said:


> Sorry I see 0 fat loss data in your link? and tommy posted more compelling evidence


shame he doesnt follow any of it then - he`s out of shape and can`t even lift a decent weight.

who are the people you`ve trained mate?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow 10 pages and I'm still fat  !!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

As I'm sticking with the low carb diet is it beneficial to have a carb day? I have no craving for carbs so could continue to go without. Quite pleased ive managed to stick to around 7% carbs per day.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dan23 said:


> As I'm sticking with the low carb diet is it beneficial to have a carb day? I have no craving for carbs so could continue to go without. Quite pleased ive managed to stick to around 7% carbs per day.


carry on as you are mate.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

lost 4lbs in the first week but I think this will just be xmas water weight.

was push last night, going with high rep low weight.

DB bench press 12x3

DB Seated press 12x3

DB Overheads 12x3

DB flys 12x3

running/jogging again tonight so hope I don't get blown away in the wind !!


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

jackedjackass said:


> 300 protein calories.
> 
> This is simply not enough.
> 
> ...


Protein is overrated unless you are on gear.

Ketosis is not essential for fat loss but I would say from my experience it was optimal and I saw the best results from it once you stick with it, its a pain for the first 2-3weeks but once you are adapted you are literally melting the fat.

More protein, less fat and no carbs is something someone on gear would do, a normal person would most likely experience gluconeogenesis from the protein fat ratio and no carbs.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

all the best mate


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

let myself slip yet again in the new year! joined back up at the gym about a month ago.

Been going 3 times a week, doing roughly 45-50 mine cardio and hitting the resistance machines for 30ish mins.

Currently at 186lbs but got a summer holiday to lose for now at the beginning of July.

Also proposed to my girlfriend in Feb and we've booked our wedding ceremony for Greece next august so I've got a proper goal now..... I NEED to be looking good for Aug 2016!!!

My plan is to get lean for this summer then hopefully get bulking!!! I know its not gonna be easy going by past efforts!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

so yesterdays food was not ideal, but had to clear the burger out of the fridge 

100g chicken breast

180g steamed veg, broc, green beans, baby corn

drizzle evoo

spray of light mayo

tin of mackerel in spicy tomato.

pot of grape, apple and pineapple

4 x lidl burgers I know but they needed eating! (no buns)

1 small diced lettuce

half small red onion

3 pickled gerkins

15g grated cheese

1 tsp mustard

squirt of ketchup

totals

1534 cal

48 carbs

98 fat

112 protein

10 minute rowing

3x12 tricep push down

3x12 shoulder press

3x12 seated rows

3x12 lat pull downs

3x12 chest press

30 mins cross trainer

I'm really struggling with my water intake, I don't seem to have much thirst during the day at work. I think I drank 2 pints during the day and about 1.5l at the gym!! how can I get more water through my body? is it a good idea to put a bit of sugar free Robinsons in with my water at work?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Saturday, trained at home.

4x12 db bench press

4x12 db bent over rows

4x12 db squats

4x12 db calf raises

4x12 db shrugs

not done much leg work for a while so really feeling it in the legs today.

weekend diet was ok...ish

Sat

3 fried eggs on 50/50 toast

Protein shake

hello fresh sweet and sour pork with bulgar wheat

sun

lidl protein roll with tuna mayo and red onion

roast pork with veg

cheeky bit of easter egg.

Weight is back down to my pre bank holiday binge (185.6lbs) so need to smash it this week to stay on target for my July holiday!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use no added sugar cordial in my water. Much better than drinking plain water.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

into days 3 of leg doms!!!!

ate well yesterday.

Had plenty of energy at the gym.

35 mins on the cross trainer

then tricep dips 4x12

then ab crunch machine x 150

also made myself some home made pizza slices for lunch today.

1 x lidl protein roll cut in half

topped with tuna, light mayo, chopped onions, chopped cherry tomatoes, grated cheese and grilled.

macros approx.

457 cals

16 carbs

22 fat

47 protein

I will put some pics up if I remember before I eat them


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

When in work, I have a 1L bottle that I keep refilling, so I fill it first thing in the morning, drop of sugar free cordial, and make sure I get rid of it by lunch time, then the same after lunch till 5, so that's 2L and then I just drink when I'm thirsty after that, I don't subscribe to drinking enormous amounts of water like your life depends on it.

As long as you don't feel thirsty and your p155 is fairly clear I think it's more than adequate.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

cross trainer and abs last night at the gym.

had tuna, pasta and broc for tea last night.

lunch today was salmon flakes, broccoli, baby corn, sugar snap peas, brown rice, chicken satay sticks.

Tea tonight will be chicken salad.

I'm considering starting my ECA stack back up this weekend in prep for my holiday in July.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

now running ECA 30/200/75 2w on 2w off until July

down to 182lbs this morning.

Had the day off work yesterday so got my dumbbells out.... only 5kg per hand plus bars, so 11kg?

3x15 bench press

3x15 laying down over head tricep thingys?

3x15 sldl

3x15 bent over rows

cardio and abs at gym tonight.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a bit of a **** week, only managed the gym once and smashed pizza and chips in on weds and a madras last night. Just felt like I needed a binge!

Back up to 183.4 this morn.

Been for a windy 3 sets of tennis today and will do a full body workout later today.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

4x12 hammer curls

4x12 db bench

4x12 bent over rows

4x12 squats

10 weeks to beach hols so need to shift another 10lbs!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

181.4 lbs this morn after a poor week for training, had some snooker and pool matches to play so had zero time for gym, but tried to make up for it with diet.

The Mrs is away this weekend but i'm trying to be a good lad and resist the pub. Hoping to get some tennis in and maybe a round of golf too if the weather is good.

But more than likely I will be sat on my **** at home watching the snooker on TV!!!!

I took a progress pic this morn but deleted it as I still look fat!!!!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

IMO it's not all about diet when trying to loose weight. It's more about getting your metabolism up so you burn more calories and the way to do that is through intense weight training. Eating "clean foods" will not make you lean if you are taking in more cals then you are burning. I've had success over the past 10 weeks or so just by always training fasted. Making sure the training is intense and cutting cals. But I eat whatever I want. Pizza burgers takeaways burrito nachos steak Burger King ffs! I just make sure my cals don't go above 2k a day and limit alcohol. I have lost 20lbs so far.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> IMO it's not all about diet when trying to loose weight. It's more about getting your metabolism up so you burn more calories and the way to do that is through intense weight training. Eating "clean foods" will not make you lean if you are taking in more cals then you are burning. I've had success over the past 10 weeks or so just by always training fasted. Making sure the training is intense and cutting cals. But I eat whatever I want. Pizza burgers takeaways burrito nachos steak Burger King ffs! I just make sure my cals don't go above 2k a day and limit alcohol. I have lost 20lbs so far.


congrats on dropping that much bud!

I cant train fasted as my gym is not open before work.

when I sort my bike out I will be out and about on that. I used it to good effect last summer, fasted with ECA, 1st thing on a morning.

I agree re the metabolism, mine needs serious help, I tend to put weight on very easily, a bad weekend can set me back a couple of weeks! so i'm determined not to get dragged to the pub all bank hol, wish me luck..............


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> congrats on dropping that much bud!
> 
> I cant train fasted as my gym is not open before work.
> 
> ...


Alcohol is the worst thing for weight gain. 300cals a pint. Depends how committed you are to loosing the gut..

Good luck though mate


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Alcohol is the worst thing for weight gain. 300cals a pint. Depends how committed you are to loosing the gut..
> 
> Good luck though mate


Not really. I have 10 vodka and diet cokes/sugar free redbull for under 500 cals


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Not really. I have 10 vodka and diet cokes/sugar free redbull for under 500 cals


I don't do vodka! I end up in strange places!!!! 

I like a G&T but not a massive fan of slimline. I hate been anti social, but I know if I go the pub i'll end up knocking back the ale and probably finishing the night off with a kebab/pizza.

My hobbies are snooker and pool, so I cant get myself away from the pub! i'm used to being the miserable git on diet cokes now though!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

182.2lbs today.

Gave into the pub last Friday!

Had a round of golf Monday........... followed by a few pints!

Been very busy at work this week so not had much gym time.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

181.6 lbs today

had a sh1tter of week at work last week and took it out on my belly with a 12" stuffed crust meat feast with chips on Saturday and 5 taco shells with spicy mince on sunday...

I would love to know how much extra I could have lost by now if I was more dedicated.... but the binges keep me sane!

really trying to smash the cardio in this week.

after my holidays i'm looking to do a proper starting strength routine, but from home if possible, I only have dumbbells with 15kg total weights and limited space at the moment. could I get away with adding just a 5' spinlock bar and another 20kg of plates to start with? (I will also ask this in the equipment section)


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

180.2lbs this morning

fasted ECA workout this morning

5kg each hand

3x12 db dl

3x12 bent over rows

3x15 db shrugs

7.5kg each hand

3x12 db dl

3x12 bent over rows

3x15 db shrugs

pics... still a long way to go! putting these up more for inspiration to put the extra effort in.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Went out with the Mrs last night, cinema for mad max and a wings buffet, so up nice and early to try work it off.

Fasted eca

5kg each hand

3x12 flat db press

3x12 seated db press

3x12 hammer curls

3x12 db flys 2.5 kg per hand

7kg per hand

3x12 flat press

standing one arm db press to failure 10, 9 , 9

3x12 hammer curls


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

When you drink alcohol, make sure to deduct the calories drank from your food intake... or you'll end up in an endless circle of weekend weight gain and trying to 'burn it off' during the week


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

SK50 said:


> When you drink alcohol, make sure to deduct the calories drank from your food intake... or you'll end up in an endless circle of weekend weight gain and trying to 'burn it off' during the week


Thanks yeah I try to but have been known to lose track in the past. No occasions etc coming up now til my July hols so will be t total now until then.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just tried to reply to your post on the ab training thread, but that thread now appears to have disappeared!

I may have said this before, but you really need to buy some proper weights or join a gym if you want to make any real strength/muscle size progress. If you're just looking to lose body fat then diet is key.

Best of luck.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just tried to reply to your post on the ab training thread, but that thread now appears to have disappeared!
> 
> I may have said this before, but you really need to buy some proper weights or join a gym if you want to make any real strength/muscle size progress. If you're just looking to lose body fat then diet is key.
> 
> Best of luck.


Cheers buddy, yeah I'm Just in a bit of a limbo at the moment, my main aim presently is to lose weight, so I'm trying to concentrate on cardio and higher reps.

After my hols I will be looking into starting strength at the gym.

I'm happy with just losing the lbs at the moment.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Why can't u buy some extra plates now for your dumbbells? They're normally quite cheap from tesco or Amazon? Also I'd suggest maybe getting a kettle bell if your determined to keep working out at home. 16kg+ will be good for workouts


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Why can't u buy some extra plates now for your dumbbells? They're normally quite cheap from tesco or Amazon? Also I'd suggest maybe getting a kettle bell if your determined to keep working out at home. 16kg+ will be good for workouts


Definitely something I will be doing.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Up until you get more weights you should be looking to increase the total number of reps you do each workout. Progressive overload is fundamental to making progress.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

dan23 said:


> Thanks yeah I try to but have been known to lose track in the past. No occasions etc coming up now til my July hols so will be t total now until then.


Teetotal from now until July, you should be able to nail most of the extra baggage once and for all if you diet well.


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

deano said:


> Good luck Dan. Oh and where can I get one of those leopard dressing gowns? :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Teetotal from now until July, you should be able to nail most of the extra baggage once and for all if you diet well.


Hope so buddy!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Played 18 holes of golf today a lot of walking in zig zag patterns so will call that intentional for extra cardio


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

179.6lbs this morning!

1st time I've been below the 180's for a good few years.

also had a go at measuring my bf with callipers, but I think results were way off. I got 18%!!??.... this has got to be way off, going by the mirror i'm thinking more 25%.

anyway.... cardio tonight, then legs tomorrow AM.

another 20kg of plates will be ordered soon too to keep me progressing.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Pay no attention whatsoever to the body fat percentage given you by a caliper chart, just track how the skin fold measurements vary over time. The latter I find very useful as it is far less subjective than a mirror.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Pay no attention whatsoever to the body fat percentage given you by a caliper chart, just track how the skin fold measurements vary over time. The latter I find very useful as it is far less subjective than a mirror.


yeah, i think i can get a good idea of progress just using my hands. but i remember my belly reading was quite a bit down from last time i measured.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ordered a 5' straight bar and 20kg of extra weight so I will have about 40kg inc bar now. so should keep me moving in the right direction.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

weights and bar have been delayed as out of stock... should be here next week now, also watching an extra 40kg of plates on fleabay which are local to me.

got up a bit earlier this morning to do legs.

12x3 db squats 7.5kg

12x3 db lunges 10kg ... really struggled with balance here!!!

12x3 db sldl 15kg

12x15 calf raises 10kg

12x3 db squats 10kg


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ok so been dieting/cutting for long enough now.

starting with stronglifts 5x5 next week to try and lean bulk for some muscle definition for my beach holiday at the beginning of July.

I have been cutting on 1500 cals so will try reverse dieting back up to 2000.

what macros should I be hitting here? I guess as long as I hit 1-1.5g of protein per lb of weight and make the rest up with clean foods I should go in the right direction???


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not sure what sort of reverse diet you have in mind but it doesn't need be ultra slow. Perhaps increase calories by 200 each of the next two weeks, then 50-100 per week after that until you find a level where you are slowly gaining weight with limited fat gain.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snake said:


> Good luck! If it wasn't for Stella Artois I would have a shredded six pack


 It's definitely hard giving up a missus like Stella......


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry, didn't answer the macro question! Something like 1g per lb protein, 20-30% calories from fat and the rest from carbs is sensible, but there are no magic perfect macro figure for everyone as far as I'm concerned.

Eat a broadly healthy diet but don't too hung up on eating 'clean' as far as I'm concerned, although as you've probably spotted this is a contentious issue on this forum...


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

What do u currently weigh now bud

how much u lost since your first post

Gd luck mate you sound like you been doin realy well .


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

happygorila said:


> What do u currently weigh now bud
> 
> how much u lost since your first post
> 
> Gd luck mate you sound like you been doin realy well .


Cheers mate!

180 lbs at the moment. so down from 193 earlier in the year. I could keep going like I am and lose a bit more but I think if I keep dieting now I will just end up skinny.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:



> Sorry, didn't answer the macro question! Something like 1g per lb protein, 20-30% calories from fat and the rest from carbs is sensible, but there are no magic perfect macro figure for everyone as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Eat a broadly healthy diet but don't too hung up on eating 'clean' as far as I'm concerned, although as you've probably spotted this is a contentious issue on this forum...


cheers for the input mate, its much appreciated!

I will have a dabble with the macros on mfp. I think my TDEE is very low due to my desk job so i'm going to have to tread carefully with what I eat but adding 200 cals to start with will not be a problem.

I have a pool awards night tomorrow and my brothers 30th on Saturday so allowing myself a bit of slack then will be 100% dedicated from next week.

hopefully my pre holiday pics will show some improvements!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Snake said:


> Good luck! If it wasn't for Stella Artois I would have a shredded six pack


wife beating can be cardio


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Rough macros....

Calories 1,700

Carbs 128

Fat 47

Protein 191


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck and in for this


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck and in for this


cheers mate!

i'll do my best to keep my thread updated with the more interesting stuff.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dan23 said:


> I think my TDEE is very low due to my desk job so i'm going to have to tread carefully with what I eat but adding 200 cals to start with will not be a problem.


The 1500 kcal you'd dropped to is very low for someone your size so I had been deliberately cautious with the increases I suggested FWIW. Worry about fat gain not weight gain when you increase calories BTW. Your weight will go up as your body holds more glycogen and therefore water in your muscles, as well as simply because there is more food passing through your body.

Well done on your weight loss BTW .


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

179lbs this morning...

chicken and broccoli today for dinner and tea, keeping cals low ready for a few pints tonight and all you can eat buffet tomorrow.

got some extra weights for home now ready for stronglifts.... I will be training from home as much as possible until I outgrow the weight and room.

I now have

2 x db spinlock bars

1 x 5' spinlock bar (5kg)

4 x 1.25 kg

4 x 2.5 kg

4 x 5kg

2 x 20kg

hoping to master the basics with good form!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Friday - Got p1$$ed and ate a chicken kebab and chips in bed at 2:30am

Saturday - all you can eat buffet

Sunday - BBQ at the inlaws

quite pleased to only be 1lb heavier this morning than I was last Friday!!!!

Starting with stronglifts tonight......

24 days til my holiday!


----------



## ssssstevo (May 20, 2015)

Keep at it Dan. Im in a very similar situation to yourself.

It has to go !!!

Steve


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ssssstevo said:


> Keep at it Dan. Im in a very similar situation to yourself.
> 
> It has to go !!!
> 
> Steve


Getting there slowly but surely!! 

Get yourself a journal started, I have found it really helps with motivation!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

So first day of strong lifts didn't go to plan. I tweaked my back before I even got started!

I managed...

Bench press 5x5 20kg

bb row 5x5 20kg

squat 1/0/0/0/0 x 20kg

squatting was a no no due to lower back pain. so I will drop to 10kg and try again next time if my back feels better.

Diet was clean, but did not track macros yesterday.

cardio tonight.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

decided to have a rest day yesterday after tweaking my lower back on Monday. It feels a little better today but is still uncomfortable so I think I will rest it again today and hopefully be able to do something tomorrow.

weighed in at 178.4lbs this morning.

edit, not sure whats happened to the graph, its chopped the end off..... any ideas @TommyBananas ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you've hurt your back then a few days rest is probably a good idea, followed by at least one lighter weight but higher rep workout. See how that goes before trying 5x5 again.

Do you know how you injured your back? Avoiding injury as much as you can is important for long term progress.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

dan23 said:


> decided to have a rest day yesterday after tweaking my lower back on Monday. It feels a little better today but is still uncomfortable so I think I will rest it again today and hopefully be able to do something tomorrow.
> 
> weighed in at 178.4lbs this morning.
> 
> edit, not sure whats happened to the graph, its chopped the end off..... any ideas @TommyBananas ?


Weird, lol, wouldn't worry about it though  not sure how to fix!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you've hurt your back then a few days rest is probably a good idea, followed by at least one lighter weight but higher rep workout. See how that goes before trying 5x5 again.
> 
> Do you know how you injured your back? Avoiding injury as much as you can is important for long term progress.


I got a bit keen when I was setting the new bar and weights up and tweaked it doing a bb row. was silly really as just got home from work in my office gear, didnt warm up or stretch etc and pulled something in my lower back.

I will rest again today and see how it is tomorrow. and likely go back to lower weights and continue with 5x5 next week.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Still got a bit of a twinge in my lower back.

I am just going to practice the 5x5 movements with lighter weights and higher reps tonight...... I hate sitting around not being able to train, it feels like I am going backwards, especially with such a shirt time until my holiday.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dan23 said:


> Still got a bit of a twinge in my lower back.
> 
> I am just going to practice the 5x5 movements with lighter weights and higher reps tonight...... I hate sitting around not being able to train, it feels like I am going backwards, especially with such a shirt time until my holiday.


Higher rep, lower weight work is positively GOOD for rehab, not just something to do because you're bored


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Higher rep, lower weight work is positively GOOD for rehab, not just something to do because you're bored


gonna throw in some isolation movements tonight too. shrugs, curls, flys etc.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

so last night went well...

squat 15kg 5x5.... trying to hit good form and drop right down

overhead press 20kg 5x5 .... I can tell this is going to be my weakest lift

deadlift 40kg 1x5..... could have done more but will stick to the programme for now

bb shrugs 25kg 3x12 ... I shrug a lot at the mrs so will come in handy I hope 

bb curls for the girls 15kg 3x12

after a warm up my back felt good, but didn't want to risk too much weight so took 5kg off the squats starting weight.

made some beautiful stuffed peppers for me and the Mrs. shes started at a gym now so shes starting to understand how hard it is to be good, although she is as thin as a rake!!

weighed in this morning at 178.8lbs

looking forward to my next workout now even after jelly legs last night!!! going to add in flys and tri extensions with bench day.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

178 lbs

powered through the doms today!

squat 17.5kg 5x5

bb rows 22.5kg 5x5

bench 22.5kg 5x5

db flys 5kg plus bar per arm 3x12

tri extensions 5kg plus bar 3x12

can barely walk so cracked open tiger woods pga golf 2010 for a bit of retro golf gaming action!!!

had a nice ham and mushroom omelette with brown toast earlier

protein shake post work out

burgers for tea


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

177.8 lbs

amazing really coz I went way over my macros on sat, smashed 2 large cheese burgers in with sweet potato chips.

was at my little boys football tournament yesterday (lost in the final) so made a pack up for us both and had a nice sunday roast when I got home.

also loving sugar free jelly at the moment.

was suffering with leg doms again yesterday and was really dreading squats again tonight, was wondering how people managed to squat 3 times per week and was planning a "help me" post for today, but........... woke up this morning bright as a button and the leg doms have almost gone completely! Looking forward to squatting away again tonight. hopefully I can keep progressing with the lifts and dropping the fat at the same time.

I seem to be loosing at the same rate, if not a little better since I dropped cardio! happy days! I've also stopped the ECA as I was getting no benefit out of it.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

pic after week one of stronglifts

still a long way to go :-(


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

15/06/2015

Squat 20kg 5x5

Overhead Press 22.5kg 5x5

Deadlift 45kg 1x5 could have done a lot more but will stick to the programme

Shrugs 30kg 3x12

bb curls 20kgx8 20kgx12 15kgx12

cardio and abs tonight


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

decided to have 2 more weeks of ECA before my holidays, just to use up what I have left. I've not noticed a real difference with or without it, but it might help shift a couple of lbs so I don't look like my avatar on the beach.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

18/06/2015

178.4lbs weight loss has stalled but hopefully this is due to a bit of extra water weight from adding 10g creatine daily for 7 days, which will be reduced down to 5g now.

squat 22.5kg 5x5

bench 25kg 5x5

row 25kg 5x5

I think i'm going to hit my limit very quickly with the pressing exercises but I feel ok with the squats and a lot more comfortable with the DL and rows.

I didn't add in any compound exercises last night because I was in a bit of a rush after playing golf.

2 weeks to go until my holiday then the real hard work starts as I will have just over a year to get ready for my beach wedding!

178lbs this morning


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

dan23 said:


> 18/06/2015
> 
> 178.4lbs weight loss has stalled but hopefully this is due to a bit of extra water weight from adding 10g creatine daily for 7 days, which will be reduced down to 5g now.
> 
> ...


Hello mate u doin wat im doin 5x5 and im wondering if ur using a gym with a oly bar and sqaut rack

its just u mentioned u think u may hit ur limit but with the proper equipment u may find it easyier and safer to do the heavy lifts to come

Because 5x5 u start with an empty oly bar 20kgs and work up from that


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

happygorila said:


> Hello mate u doin wat im doin 5x5 and im wondering if ur using a gym with a oly bar and sqaut rack
> 
> its just u mentioned u think u may hit ur limit but with the proper equipment u may find it easyier and safer to do the heavy lifts to come
> 
> Because 5x5 u start with an empty oly bar 20kgs and work up from that


i'm training at home at the moment with a 5ft spinlock bar (5kg) and no rack, just a bench without bb stand. I will be getting a squat stand in the next few weeks, as setting the bar for lifts is limiting my lifts.

i think the stands will take me up to own bodyweight lifts so after that i will look at other options.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

177.6lbs

trained fasted this morning

squat 25kg 5x5

overhead press 25kg 5/5/5/5/4

dl 50kg 1x5

hammer curls 8kg each hand 3x12

db shrugs 8kg each hand 20/15/12

pics after 2 weeks of 5x5


----------



## Taranu (Mar 10, 2015)

dan23 said:


> i'm training at home at the moment with a 5ft spinlock bar (5kg) and no rack, just a bench without bb stand. I will be getting a squat stand in the next few weeks, as setting the bar for lifts is limiting my lifts.
> 
> i think the stands will take me up to own bodyweight lifts so after that i will look at other options.


I recently bought a power rack - I was a bit reluctant at first, thinking it was overkill for what I lift. Comparing the price of the rack to squat stands, it didn't seem so expensive (I think I paid £135, it's rated up to 250kg which is way more than I can handle now or envisage myself lifting in the future). I'm glad I bought it now, I "loaded" the bar to what I considered heavy, but it just feels safe and encouraged me to "go for it". You'd need a longer bar, but 1nch bars are available that fit (my bar cost £30). Just something to ponder if you feel limited at the min.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Taranu said:


> I recently bought a power rack - I was a bit reluctant at first, thinking it was overkill for what I lift. Comparing the price of the rack to squat stands, it didn't seem so expensive (I think I paid £135, it's rated up to 250kg which is way more than I can handle now or envisage myself lifting in the future). I'm glad I bought it now, I "loaded" the bar to what I considered heavy, but it just feels safe and encouraged me to "go for it". You'd need a longer bar, but 1nch bars are available that fit (my bar cost £30). Just something to ponder if you feel limited at the min.


Cheers mate. I'll look into that after my holidays. how much room does your rack take up because that is an issue for me, that's why I was swaying towards stands.

I think I will end up using a gym when my lifts progress, but I will carry on training at home as long as I can as I much prefer it that way!


----------



## Taranu (Mar 10, 2015)

dan23 said:


> Cheers mate. I'll look into that after my holidays. how much room does your rack take up because that is an issue for me, that's why I was swaying towards stands.
> 
> I think I will end up using a gym when my lifts progress, but I will carry on training at home as long as I can as I much prefer it that way!


This room is 9 foot wide (each of the rubber mats is 4 foot), the rack itself is 111cm (just under 48 inches) wide. The bar is 80 inches long (not the full 7 foot), 52 inch between the collars.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

on a bit of a downer today, put on a couple of lbs, up to 179.4, was a bit weird because I woke up feeling good and expecting weight to have dropped, but never mind! I don't think it will be muscle either because i'm still only lifting baby weights.

bench night tonight. and going to throw in some leg raises, db flys and tri over heads.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Failed!!!!

Went to collect an ebay purchase last night and the Mrs convinced me a mcdonalds would be a good idea as we were passing one anyway! 1 Big Mac, 1 quarter pounder, 1 large fries later i was feeling very guilty and also postponed lifting until tonight!

amazingly i weighed less today than yesterday... 178.8lbs...... figure that one out!!!!

going to keep cals as low as possible today to make up for my lack of will power yesterday and try to be a good lad until my holiday next friday.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

179.6lbs - theres the mcdonalds!!!

squat 27.5kg 5x5

bb row 27.5kg 5x5

bb bench press 27.5kg 5x5

diet was rubbish again yesterday!

protein shake

naked noodles

tin of mackerel

spaghetti and meatballs - massive portion!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Squat 30kg 5x5

Overhead press 25kg 5x5

DL 55kg 5x5

Squat stand should be here next week.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

F*** you alcohol and will power!!

Went for a round of golf on Saturday, then a few games of pool and a couple of beers at 1:30pm which turned into popping some shapes on the dancefloor at 4:00am.

Sunday was a total write off and still feeling horrible today. I have suffered from depression in the past which was self medicated with a lot of boozing, so hangovers now just bring back horrible dark memories of not wanting to leave my bed for days on end!!

My squat stand should be here today so going to power through it tonight. Holidays this Friday and i'm still 5lbs off my target weight but i'm going to use my time away to chill out and eat whatever I want before starting fresh when I get back.

Its bench night tonight so looking forward to getting the new equipment into use!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dan23 said:


> F*** you alcohol and will power!!
> 
> Went for a round of golf on Saturday, then a few games of pool and a couple of beers at 1:30pm which turned into popping some shapes on the dancefloor at 4:00am.
> 
> ...


Lol you sound like me.. Good log mate keep it up.

P.s golf always results in a few beers after and a few beers always result into a few more lol


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

181.4 lbs today, but i'm sure the extra is all muscle!!! h34r:

last night..

now with added squat stand, made setting up so much easier!

Squat 32.5kg 5x5

Row 30kg 5x5

Bench 30kg 5x5

one more session this week before I go away on Friday! hopefully I can pick up where I left off when I get back.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

@Plate

Chicken and Broccoli crew forever!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dan23 said:


> @Plate
> 
> Chicken and Broccoli crew forever!!!


 wut wut!!


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

dan23 said:


> @Plate
> 
> Chicken and Broccoli crew forever!!!


Plate of mayonnaise, with some chicken and broccoli thrown in more like!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Snake said:


> Plate of mayonnaise, with some chicken and broccoli thrown in more like!


extra light mayo so it doesn't count h34r:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dan23 said:


> extra light mayo so it doesn't count h34r:


Use mint sauce, just imagine it's a Sunday dinner lol


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

on a bit of a Debbie downer again today!

Played golf last night and was [email protected]!! lost loads of balls.

Ate really well and the weight is not moving... but worst of all I felt and looked really bloated and with my holiday coming up i'm worried all my work so far will have been for nothing and i'll be starting from scratch again when I get back!!!

I think a new plan will have to be put into action when I get back... My main goal is my wedding in Greece in Aug 2016, for once in my life I want to be proud of my body and have good aesthetics.....

Any thoughts? i'm going to have to work my socks off I know but I need a 12 month plan that I can stick to...... I have contacted a PT but they want ££££ ..... oh and I fecking hate HIIT so that is a no-no!!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Foods Calories Carbs Fat Protein Cholest Sodium Sugars Fiber

Breakfast

Lidl - Semi-Skimmed Milk, 200 ml 148 10g 4g 7g 120mg 88mg 10g 0g

the Protein Works - Whey Protein 80 (Concentrate) - Chocolate Silk, 25 g 99 2g 2g 20g 52mg 47mg 1g 0g

Lunch

Hellmann's - Light Mayonnaise (Uk), 15 g 41 1g 4g 0g 0mg 101mg 0g 0g

Sainsbury's - Sweet Chilli Salmon Flakes, 1 a packet 282 3g 16g 31g 0mg 922mg 0g 0g

Sainsbury's - Fine Beans, Tenderstem Broccoli & Babycorn, (175 gs ea.) 62 7g 1g 4g 0mg 0mg 5g 5g

Filippo Berio - Extra Virgin Olive Oil 15ml Serving, 15 ml 123 0g 14g 0g 0mg 0mg 0g 0g

Sainsbury's - Brown Basmati Rice Ready In 2 Minutes, 0.5 Pack (250g) 210 38g 4g 5g 0mg 100mg 0g 2g

TOTAL: 965 61g 45g 67g 172mg 1,258mg 16g 7g

Mrs wants a chippy tea ffs!!!

lightly battered fish and peas??? only got 750 cals to play with!!!

*edit, macros where easier to read before I posted, forum has edited the format so it makes next to no sense!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

I got back on my holidays on Monday, had 10 great days of beach, beers, restaurants etc

white bits pics to follow........

I weighed in yesterday at 183.6lbs but that was also after a massive pasta and garlic bread feast on Monday night.

managed to pick up where I left off with stronglifts yesterday.

Squat 35kg 5x5

OH press 27.5kg 5x5 (needed the full 3 min rest between the final 2 sets)

Deadlift 60kg 1x5

yesterdays food was purposefully low macros...

protein roll with chicken

protein shake

chicken salad

strawberries

going to carry on eating maintenance and following the stronglifts for the next few weeks then see where I am and re-evaluate depending on progress and future goals.

I have just over a year to get the body I want before my wedding in Aug 2016.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

.... lovely leg doms after my break from training!! :mellow: actually looking forward to squatting 3 times per week to get rid of them!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

wowzers! DOMbie nation today!!! squats should be fun tonight!

back down to 180.6 lbs today so the holiday weight is nearly gone already.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

bit of a strange one last night.

As you know i'm following the stronglifts app and have been increasing weight from the beginning as per the instructions on the app. I then took just under 2 weeks out of training for my holiday. when I returned I continued without a deload on workout B (Squat 35kg OHP 27.5kg DL 60kg) as that is what the app told me to do and I completed all reps and sets and logged them as I normally do.

But last night the app gave me the following lifts ..

squat 27.5kg (previously 35 increasing to 37.5 next workout)

bb row 22.5kg (previously completed 30kg to move up to 32.5)

bench 22.5kg (previously completed 30kg to move up to 32.5)

so it knocked 10kg off all scheduled lifts putting me back to near where I started!!! not sure if this is a glitch with the app or a scheduled deload because of my break, but I followed the suggested lifts but with a much shorter rest period.

The strange thing is it has only knocked me back on workout B.... all lifts except the squat in workout A have increased as they should (except squat because that is on both workouts)

I am thinking I could repeat workout B next but with sq 35kg, row 30kg, bench 30kg as that is where I left off before my hols, so I am not losing progress on either workout????

Has anyone had any experience with the 5x5 stronglift app that can shed any light on it?

weight is still 180.6lbs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> bit of a strange one last night.
> 
> As you know i'm following the stronglifts app and have been increasing weight from the beginning as per the instructions on the app. I then took just under 2 weeks out of training for my holiday. when I returned I continued without a deload on workout B (Squat 35kg OHP 27.5kg DL 60kg) as that is what the app told me to do and I completed all reps and sets and logged them as I normally do.
> 
> ...


Just adjust the figures when you come to do the lowered workout and you'll be back on track


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just adjust the figures when you come to do the lowered workout and you'll be back on track


do you think its just a glitch in the app then?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> do you think its just a glitch in the app then?


Who knows mate, if your comfortable with returning to before your break then go for it. If not bring the other workout back down to match the other one.

Do as you feel fit


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Who knows mate, if your comfortable with returning to before your break then go for it. If not bring the other workout back down to match the other one. Do as you feel fit


think I will, but I will need to deload on OHP soon anyway so will carry on as before and deload as and when I feel I need to.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Saturdays workout

Squat 37.5kg 5x5

oh press 30kg 5/5/5/5/4

deadlift 65kg 1x5

Hammer curls 6kg 3x12

oh press was a struggle again and had to bend the knees on most reps so will probably take a deload back to 20/22.5 to get the form back.

had a nice donner calzone with chips on Friday night and a few sweets at the cinema on Saturday but apart from that food has been good.

Weighed in this morning at 180.2lbs.

Bench day tonight so will add in some flys and tri extensions


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tuesdays Workout

Squat 40kg 5x5

bb row 32.5kg 5x5

bench press 32.5kg 5x5

db flys 6kg 3x12

tri extensions 6kg 3x12

weight this morning 180.0lbs

not feeling it at the moment, not really sure what direction to take it in now. i'm eating maintenance but struggling to hit 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight? and weight is dropping but very slowly and my belly feels as big as ever. I have noticed some more shape to my shoulders though but that is about it?

I really want to stay away from cardio and use that in a proper cut next year prior to my wedding.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

last nights workout...

Squat 45kg 5x5

oh press 30kg 5/5/5/4/5

Deadlift 75kg 1x5 - accidentally added an extra 5kg here after not adding my plates together correctly and only noticed after I finished!! only got a max of 80kg in plates so will be maxing out soon! so need to order another 20kg to keep me progressing!

Diet is not ideal at the moment, need to really up the protein so will be ordering some more whey later today.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

taking a few days off 5x5, got a pain in my side just below my rib cage, not sure if it is just a muscle strain? it started last week and has since got worse so going to have a rest before a deload. It might be a golfing injury, but its very sore to touch like a bruise.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

had a week off now to rest my side. feels back to normal now so taking a deload on all lifts and going to try concentrate on good form.

Ate crap for the last week and a bit, been to a scooter rally and a wedding so lots of booze and food, followed by a hangover pizza last night.

weighed in at 181.4lbs this morning.

plan is to eat at maintenance and make sure I hit my protein goals of 1g per lb of bodyweight.


----------

